# AlpineZone Summit 5.0 2/7/14 - 2/9/14



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2014)

Some of us got started a day early today.  Conditions are quite good.  Pictures and video to follow


----------



## ski stef (Feb 7, 2014)

that was a great morning. looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone tonight at the Widowmaker! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2014)

View of the mountain from the room before we got started for the day.






Ripsaw was the run of the day.  It looks boney, but it's just scrub brush, and has the best snow on the mountain.





Relaxing in the hot tub after a great day on the slopes





(sorry for using FB images, the WiFi isn't cooperating for me tonight)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantastic day with good people! Looking forward to the rest of the az crew getting up here tonight. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2014)

Is this guy coming out tonight?????

enjoy it guys. looking forward to some pics and video.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 7, 2014)

Any other good bump runs out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantastic day!  Glad we were able to meet up!  Looking forward to the rest of the weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2014)

Have fun folks!


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet can't wait to see more. Typical I also got sick this weekend. 3rd summit in a row I haven't felt 100%

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

FKNA

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

I am half to 3 quarters in the bag, so, if this doesn't work it's not my fault... But, anyway, this might be a lame video of the awesome skiing today. If not you'll get it when you get it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dco00qOyb7Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I am half to 3 quarters in the bag, so, if this doesn't work it's not my fault... But, anyway, this might be a lame video of the awesome skiing today. If not you'll get it when you get it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dco00qOyb7Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



well, that's not embedded, but you get the picture...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

2knees said:


> Is this guy coming out tonight?????
> 
> enjoy it guys. looking forward to some pics and video.



He's almost here, but the bars closed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2014)

The skiing looks stellar!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I am half to 3 quarters in the bag, so, if this doesn't work it's not my fault... But, anyway, this might be a lame video of the awesome skiing today. If not you'll get it when you get it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dco00qOyb7Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2014)

Bvibert and I poked our head into can't dog just to see how much snow bracket still needs (a lot) and low and behold someone had taken a dump right in the middle of the traverse.  I thought Tuna couldn't make it this weekend?


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bvibert and I poked our head into can't dog just to see how much snow bracket still needs (a lot) and low and behold someone had taken a dump right in the middle of the traverse.  I thought Tuna couldn't make it this weekend?



Why....just why


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2014)

When you got a turtle head poking out .....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bvibert and I poked our head into can't dog just to see how much snow bracket still needs (a lot) and low and behold someone had taken a dump right in the middle of the traverse.  I thought Tuna couldn't make it this weekend?



That was really really gross


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

Haulback

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

Ripsaw

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

Bubblecuffer

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Haulback
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Was so hungover. ..but awesome day!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2014)

2knees said:


> Is this guy coming out tonight?????
> 
> enjoy it guys. looking forward to some pics and video.



Fantastic pic Pat!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2014)

Snowmaking cloud!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a short video from today, it's all I got before the camera died


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great morning! The fresh cord was awesome during First tracks this am!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> That was really really gross



where is the pic of the dump?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2014)

2knees said:


> where is the pic of the dump?



Sadly, I did briefly consider it, but decided against it in the end.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bvibert and I poked our head into can't dog just to see how much snow bracket still needs (a lot) and low and behold someone had taken a dump right in the middle of the traverse.  I thought Tuna couldn't make it this weekend?



Either that or Highwaystar.  He is the shit you know.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Sadly, I did briefly consider it, but decided against it in the end.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



Hopefully that was wildlife. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> Hopefully that was wildlife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



The turd was definitely human, there was used tp in the vicinity and everything. 

But, enough about poop... The skiing was very good this weekend, and we had a great time at both the parties. 

I want to hear reports from some others, and lets see some pictures and videos!

I also want to send out a big thanks to Ethan and the rest of the crew at Sugarloaf for hosting us again this year. Can't wait for next year! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I also want to send out a big thanks to Ethan and the rest of the crew at Sugarloaf for hosting us again this year. Can't wait for next year!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



+1000.    Such a well run wknd by both SL and AZ.   We had a blast and can't wait until next year!    Slayed some incredible shin deep untracked at Black ME on the way up, great AZ parties meeting new folks and 're connecting with older friends. Skiing was hardpack both days but decent considering the relative dearth of snow this season. 5th chair up at 730 this AM was awesome to be 1st skiers down Haulback on the fresh cord as Sun comes up over the Bigelows.



Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Feb 9, 2014)

We got first tracks down White Nitro when the rope dropped.  It was good until the cross over from King Pine.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We got first tracks down White Nitro when the rope dropped.  It was good until the cross over from King Pine.



We got up there about 10 chairs after lift opened.....wasn't sure when ropes were going to drop and very cold at that point so went in for a tasty breakfast sandwich at d'ellies.
Jamie: great chatting with u this wknd....were u not wearing your yellow coat this wknd?  I didn't see u on the hill at all and did have eyes open.

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Feb 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We got first tracks down White Nitro when the rope dropped.  It was good until the cross over from King Pine.


White nitro is a great run!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2014)

Fantastic weekend.  As always, first tracks was the highlight for me.  While groomers typically aren't my preferred terrain, Sugarloaf is a super fun mountain to let the skis fly when there's perfect cord and no one else on the trails.

Glad I got to ski with a wide variety of AZers and meet even more at the parties.  My legs (and liver) are completely spent.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to all who organized such a great weekend. I had a blast meeting so many different people and thoroughly enjoyed the whole event. Special thanks to those who came out Friday for some skiing


----------



## Puck it (Feb 9, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> We got up there about 10 chairs after lift opened.....wasn't sure when ropes were going to drop and very cold at that point so went in for a tasty breakfast sandwich at d'ellies.
> Jamie: great chatting with u this wknd....were u not wearing your yellow coat this wknd?  I didn't see u on the hill at all and did have eyes open.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



I had it on.  I was looking for Surface skis only saw one and not yours.  We were pretty much all over the mtn.  We even skied over at Bucksaw today.  We should hook for another Cannon day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Thanks to all who organized such a great weekend. I had a blast meeting so many different people and thoroughly enjoyed the whole event. Special thanks to those who came out Friday for some skiing



How did the fix on your boots work out?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 9, 2014)

Poorly. See my black toe thread. Thanks for asking. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Here's a short video from today, it's all I got before the camera died



You're welcome!

Great time and good skiing this weekend. Today was tough as I really worked it on Saturday. It was too cold to take many pics and Brians photo of Rip Saw is better than mine.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's some video from this morning, before we had to pack up and head home.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to Ethan, Sugarloaf, and all the AZ moderators that made it all happen without a hitch again!

I'll try to dig up some pictures from the weekend --  Sat it was cold and I didn't even pack my camera...

We walked up to Whiffletree from our condo (8:29am) and got a Jumpstart at Kingpine, hitting all of my non-gladed favorites...  Ramdown, Widowmaker-Flume, Haulback, Ripsaw!   All were a ton of fun...  started to move over towards Skyline/Spillway taking the Wedge, wind-hold, Superquad? long-lines --> skip.  Back to Whiffle and King Pine...  The main run off whiffle had a decent easy bump line that we hit each time we went down....  Our crew didn't really test the waters on the glades or even really dip into sides of trails, but the trails themselves had pretty stellar edge-to-edge coverage, and with almost all of them open -- we didn't hit them all!  Later in the day caught a few favorites off Skyline (Sluice!)  I headed in for an early lunch and to watch my lil guy for a few hours while my wife Avery got out for some early afternoon turns...     Headed back out at 2:30 for another shot of ski'ers left on Widowmaker, and making it over to a quieter superquad and blasting down Hayburner...    Grabbed my first tracks, introduced the lil guy to loafs Reggae, and back to the condo to drop him off and get back to the party.

First tracks today, we were late, rolling up around 7:31.  Kings Landing caught me attention first, launching off the first few gnolls into a very fast first run of the day....  moving on to Hayburner, groomed-fast-perfection.  Checked out competition hill and sluice before the 8:30 bell rang and found myself at skyline for second first chair at 8:30....   Early access first tracks still doesn't get old after 5 years, I think its really the only way to ski weekends....  Got around to some I missed the day before, Gondi Line, Bubblecuffer, and back over to King Pine to finish out the morning....   10 runs in by 9:30, solid start...   Unfortunately had to check out of the condo, note to self- checkout monday next year!

Awesome AZ summit again!  good to see some old faces and some new!  Sorry I didn't get to catch too many runs with AZers this year.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is my first attempt at a Gopro Studio edit.   Some funky transitions, but not bad overall.    I took a digger at the 35 second mark.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Here's some video from this morning, before we had to pack up and head home.



Sorry about the lack of any sound, but I was trying to get these out the same day from up at the loaf with limited resources. This one in particular I mostly edited on the car ride home.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 10, 2014)

Great weekend!  Thanks for all involved in organizing this!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds like you guys and gals had a grand ol' time!  I wish I could have made it up, but the Loaf will have to wait until mid March for me to grace it's slopes.   I'm glad I've had the chance to meet a few AZers this year, and I hope I get the chance to ride with some more of you.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2014)

1st time at the summit and had a blast.  Great job by AZ and SL!!!  Huge thanks to deadheadskier and backloafriver for leading me to spots I may not have taken myself.  10 hour drive home last night (had to navigate the NYC metro area in the snow), back in the office this morning and it was worth every second.  

Sugarloaf is freakin huge compared to my usual.  Like take 3 Elk mountains, stack them on top on each other and make it steeper...I am toast.  It was cold so I didn't get many pics, but the few I took I'll throw up tonight.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

^Glad you made it. Sorry I missed some of you guys this year, I'll be back next year for sure! 10 hours is a helluva ride!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2014)

Amazing turnout by the NYers. Looked like they came to party too!


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks and sounds like everyone had a good time. Little upset I couldn't make it this year, but I'll be there next year for sure. Tore my ACL back in April after surgery, rehab, and everything else the doc cleared me to go in Feb, didn't think it would be wise to hit Sugarloaf for a weekend the day I could be back out on the slopes.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> ^Glad you made it. Sorry I missed some of you guys this year, I'll be back next year for sure! 10 hours is a helluva ride!



yeah i think i might have won the 'longest drive' award...totally worth it


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> yeah i think i might have won the 'longest drive' award...totally worth it


I usually get that every year but you got me by an hour this year....


----------



## Mindiggity (Feb 10, 2014)

The NY'ers had a BLAST.  Awesome mountain, fun party, cool people.  Best parts were first tracks and hot-tub-hopping while running around the mountain in bath towels.  Can't wait for the next event!



wa-loaf said:


> Amazing turnout by the NYers. Looked like they came to party too!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 10, 2014)

Great that you NYers and PAers had a good time!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2014)

It was awesome meeting people and big mountain to ski. Sorry for anyone I not as fast as some. Thanks for condo mates for fun times and awesome pulled Salmon Sandwich it was good.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> It was awesome meeting people and big mountain to ski. Sorry for anyone I not as fast as some. Thanks for condo mates for fun times and awesome pulled Salmon Sandwich it was good.



I'm disappointed that I didn't get a chance to meet or ski with you Scotty.  You disappeared from both the parties before I had a chance to say hi...

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

Mindiggity said:


> The NY'ers had a BLAST.  Awesome mountain, fun party, cool people.  Best parts were first tracks and hot-tub-hopping while running around the mountain in bath towels.  Can't wait for the next event!



I'm glad you had a good time!

Next time I need to make more of an effort to talk to some of the new faces!


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

Mindiggity said:


> The NY'ers had a BLAST.  Awesome mountain, fun party, cool people.  Best parts were first tracks and hot-tub-hopping while running around the mountain in bath towels.  Can't wait for the next event!



Awesome 

Hope you guys stick around the forum. The Summit is our big annual event but I'm working to bring more AZ gatherings across the Northeast for next year. And hopefull an out-west trip as well. I'm sure NY'ers would appreciate an AZ gathering somewhere in the Catskills or Adirondacks.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2014)

My wife and I made the mistake of going back to the hotel room after skiing (we stopped a bit early).  It took us a bit to work up the motivation to leave the room (and the building - since there was a restaurant and bar downstairs!), so by the time we got there, it had died down quite a bit.  Next time we will head right to the party after skiing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindiggity (Feb 10, 2014)

For sure.  We're actually big fans of the Vermont mountains- Mt Snow, Okemo, Stratton, Stowe...  we don't mind a bit of a drive (though the Loaf was probably too far of a trek to go more than once a year).

Sorry we didn't get to meet you this weekend! 






Nick said:


> Awesome
> 
> Hope you guys stick around the forum. The Summit is our big annual event but I'm working to bring more AZ gatherings across the Northeast for next year. And hopefull an out-west trip as well. I'm sure NY'ers would appreciate an AZ gathering somewhere in the Catskills or Adirondacks.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> I usually get that every year but you got me by an hour this year....



do you take the ferry from port jeff when you go north?  (i lived in shoreham as a kid)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> do you take the ferry from port jeff when you go north?  (i lived in shoreham as a kid)



Yes...hate it but it's better then driving around.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> Awesome
> 
> Hope you guys stick around the forum. The Summit is our big annual event but I'm working to bring more AZ gatherings across the Northeast for next year. And hopefull an out-west trip as well. I'm sure NY'ers would appreciate an AZ gathering somewhere in the Catskills or Adirondacks.



Look fwd to hearing about this---love SL and the set up is just about perfect for this type of wknd but would be cool to see what could be done someplace else in addition to the Loaf wknd!
My wife and I were actually discussing this on the ride home yesterday---even when SL doesn't have epic conditions it still delivers a ton of fun due to the apres, lodging, access standpoint.
Thinking of other places in New England that could work: Jay, Stratton, Killington (thinking from the perspective of park the car Friday and dont need it again until Sunday)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Thinking of other places in New England that could work: Jay, Stratton, Killington (thinking from the perspective of park the car Friday and dont need it again until Sunday)



Sugarbush, too.  If the lifts are running, that is...!

Stowe - if they would allow our kind of riff-raff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2014)

There's a serious lack of photos and video in this thread!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a serious lack of photos and video in this thread!



Yea I need to live vicariously through this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a serious lack of photos and video in this thread!



No kidding!  I think I posted everything I have!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2014)

It was cold, so I admit to not taking the camera out much, but I'll get things started with I have and steal some from friends:

Parting Shot on Sunday:



Rip Saw, Brian's is better, but:



Yours truly in the middle with my gf and some of my crew at the Apres party:



Sketchy wiring in my room at the Inn:


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2014)

ha...looks like sochi


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually, here's some pictures that I don't think made it into the thread yet

First tracks!




Spillway?


Haulback


Ripsaw


Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

More

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## soposkier (Feb 10, 2014)

Some pics from Friday:
Bubblecuffer


King Pine

Dropping in from Spillway X-Cut

Misery Whip


----------



## soposkier (Feb 10, 2014)

Bigelow View

Timberline


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 10, 2014)

It's too bad that I missed out on the fun (family commitments) but I'm getting ready to visit Sugarloaf this coming weekend and stay there for one week - Mass School Vacation week. I am looking forward to skiing my favorite mountain.
Perhaps I'll be to join the group next year.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Bigelow View
> View attachment 11008
> Timberline
> View attachment 11007
> View attachment 11009



The ski area that could have been....sigh


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The ski area that could have been....sigh



Sugarloaf turned out pretty good ... though the north side of Bigelow with Flagstaff Lake would have made a pretty good 4 season resort.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

Sugarloaf has done great and Bigelow would have been just as good if not better. Between Sugarloaf, Saddleback,  and Bigelow it would have been quite the trio.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sugarloaf has done great and Bigelow would have been just as good if not better. Between Sugarloaf, Saddleback,  and Bigelow it would have been quite the trio.



You could build one hell of an interconnect between Sugarloaf and Saddleback.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You could build one hell of an interconnect between Sugarloaf and Saddleback.



Now we're talking


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Look fwd to hearing about this---love SL and the set up is just about perfect for this type of wknd but would be cool to see what could be done someplace else in addition to the Loaf wknd!
> My wife and I were actually discussing this on the ride home yesterday---even when SL doesn't have epic conditions it still delivers a ton of fun due to the apres, lodging, access standpoint.
> Thinking of other places in New England that could work: Jay, Stratton, Killington (thinking from the perspective of park the car Friday and dont need it again until Sunday)



+1 I agree. I am glad I made to the loaf finally but far and expensive gas wise. Big east coast mountain that us for sure. Would love to do a north Vermont next time.


----------



## kykiee (Feb 10, 2014)

First time at Sugar Loaf and Maine. I had a blast snowboarding here. Unfortunately I missed both parties. Didn't make it to the condo till 10:30pm Friday. Long ass drive from South Jersey. Definitely coming back here next year.


----------



## Tin (Feb 10, 2014)

Stump Shot, Cant Hook, and others... The one with my GF in it had a 33* pitch and a ton of fresh snow in it.


----------



## Tin (Feb 10, 2014)

White Nitro Ext...


----------



## Tin (Feb 10, 2014)

Swedish Fiddle Glade


Trees in between Gondi Line and Bubblecuffer. Really dropped after this spot.


----------



## Tin (Feb 10, 2014)

Was great skiing with Savemeasammy for most the of two days and meeting Puck It, Cornhead, and Deadhead getting us into some great trees. Can't wait for next year. What an amazing trip and ski area.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, looked like a great time. I'll definitely try to come once I graduate from college in 2015 (That'll be the '16 summit lol)

Great to see that you guys had fun.


----------



## darent (Feb 10, 2014)

janski and I would like to thank the Loaf and Ethan for another great time!! also the AZ crew who put this together .we missed you Nick,  first tracks was awesome, fresh cord ,no wind. see you all next year!!


----------



## Dmiller27 (Feb 10, 2014)

From The Rack. This picture was made out of beer bottle caps

Sent from my Nexus 5 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

Dmiller27 said:


> From The Rack. This picture was made out of beer bottle caps
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using AlpineZone mobile app



I forgot about that! Really cool... And creepy!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> Was great skiing with Savemeasammy for most the of two days and meeting Puck It, Cornhead, and Deadhead getting us into some great trees. Can't wait for next year. What an amazing trip and ski area.



Likewise!  It's always good to meet some new ski buddies.  We will look forward to skiing with you and Erika again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

Dmiller27 said:


> From The Rack. This picture was made out of beer bottle caps
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using AlpineZone mobile app



Heeerrres johnny!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 10, 2014)

the elusive scotty in his native territory:


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

Those are great pics!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

Scotty, did you have a good time?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> Scotty, did you have a good time?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes I did . It was cool to meet your sister and all the people on A zone well the few new ones I meet. Pulled fish sandwich for dinner and eggs and condo so cheap made relaxing lunch break spot which was awesome. Sorry you didn't make the trip. Big mountain for sure.  Wish we had Google car to drive. Did Cannon on Friday which I like a lot now.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> Scotty, did you have a good time?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



To quote The Dead, "What a long strange trip it's been." I blew off work and skied Greek Wednesday, met Scotty at Platty on Thursday, dropped his car off and headed for Cannon. We had an interesting drive that night. My GPS sent me past I93 onto rt 13. We ended up looking for a place to stay in the middle of farmland. To top it off, I got snagged in a speed trap when the splitter I use to run both my GPS and radar detector at the same time lost connection. The cop was very cool, and let me slide with a warning. We ended up at, I shit you not, The Jack Daniel's Inn. There was a number on the door for after hours check in, I got voicemail. Later my GPS sent me down a cul de sac, well sort of, the road looped around on itself at the end.We decided to back track and find the highway, passing the same cop, with someone else pulled over in the exact same spot. We eventually returned to 93, Concord, and a Best Western. I was never happier to check into a motel in my life. I fell asleep propped up against pillows on the headboard. It was a Herculean effort just to get from that position to under the covers.

Cannon was awesome, we were lucky to hit Mittersill on it's first open day of the season, so much fun. The Summit was great too, thanks Deadheadskier for letting us tag along Saturday morning, and waiting for us a the chairs, much appreciated, Ripsaw was fun. 

The adventure continued after we left the Loaf, I got 15 miles down rt 27 when I decided to gas up, reached for my wallet that lives in my glovebox, not there. I hadn't put it in it's home after we checked in, I put it in my pocket. At the condo, I placed it in the drawer of the nightstand, that's where I left it. A call to SL had housekeeping retrieve it for me, added an hour to our already long drive home, dumbass. The rest of the trip home was uneventful. The last 150 miles after dropping Scotty off on rt 17 were long, the road was snow covered. I arrived home at 2 AM. I had every intention of not skiing yesterday. I left home at 10 for a steam, shower, and shave, and a little streching swim, at the Y. When I was done, I decided I'd rather ski the 4" that Greek had picked up overnight, than go home and rest, so I skied the afternoon there, the circle was complete.

Scotty, in front of his beloved "Platty Pond"

Lots of snow in the trees, zero base however.

Platty had the best snow of the trip, 14" looking down Northface.

Cannon from the top of Mittersill

Some fun trees next to the bottom of Tramline.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking down Ripsaw




Greek yesterday, skied like more than 4"


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like you and Scotty had one heck of an adventure, Cornhead!


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2014)

No kidding! Wow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2014)

True dat, I told Scotty all the little misadventures are what makes the memories, things that frustrate you to no end, become laughable things later. I'm already looking forward to next year's AZ Summit, maybe we get the mega storm next year. So glad we got snow just before the trip, we had quite a dry spell.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like you guys all had an epic experience  !!! Way to get after it .


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> No kidding! Wow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



It was very cool. I love these stories that last a life time.

I love Cannon now. Platty was awesome finally got a mid week Platty day and the Loaf extreme that for sure hopefully I go back but it real far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2014)

We were off by 1 weekend!


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2014)

Last weekend was still amazing. Lots of fresh snow to be had in some woods. I found one chute off the X-Cut that had about a foot and a half of snow in it. Ripsaw and Bubblecuffer would be amazing with a fresh 12"+ on them.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> We were off by 1 weekend!
> 
> View attachment 11058



I was thinking the same thing.

Maybe that's the origin of the point system. We should make this weekend AZ Summit 5.1

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2014)

Nick said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Maybe that's the origin of the point system. We should make this weekend AZ Summit 5.1



Get on the phone with the Loaf right now!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> We were off by 1 weekend!
> 
> View attachment 11058



I've been trying not to think about it...


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to all involved with putting this trip together. We had a blast. The early tracks are a great perk.


P.O.V clip of early tracks.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

Great vid! Skimmed through but am going to watch in full a bit later.


----------



## mjg (Feb 17, 2014)

Great time at the Summit. First time to a Summit and to Sugarloaf. Liked the expansive terrain at the largest ski resort in east. Really enjoyed first tracks Sunday mornings. The mountain was ours alone to enjoy! Easy ski in and out from the slope side condo was perfect. And fun times at the Widowmaker Lodge Friday and Saturday. Thanks AlpineZone! Looking forward to next year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

Driving through the Mount Washington valley in NH was awesome.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. Have started thinking of trip planning for this coming season. Possible out west long wknd + new england long wknds.
Do we know if the Summit will be the same 1st wknd in Feb this yr as it was the past 2? i.e. 2/6-8
I wont miss the Summit!


----------



## conwayeast (Aug 20, 2014)

Summit! I'm ready!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 20, 2014)

Is it possible to be later for a better shot at quality conditions?  I'd really like to see the 'Loaf at it's full potential.   Either way, we will be in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Being is the Feb is good. Any later you run into vacation of schools and loose the deals.  First week of March might be good.


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2014)

Details coming soon. Actually had a phone call with Ethan at the Loaf about an hour ago


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 20, 2014)

We used to have it last wknd of March, 1st in April. I sort of prefer the Feb date myself as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hopefully the snow gods will smile on the summit this year, whenever it is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

^I hope so as well! I would spend the entire weekend in Brackett if it is open.


----------



## Farleyman (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't wait for the ski summit, went up last year and skied Friday-Saturday, basically had the mountain to myself Friday it was great! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2014)

Need a repeat of NEO!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe their can be a mini A zone group at Cannon and or a North Vermont place like 2 years ago. I really did like the loaf and the price but so many hours in a car and gas money and travel hours to get their takes away from skiing enjoyment for ppl from far away.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Maybe their can be a mini A zone group at Cannon and or a North Vermont place like 2 years ago. I really did like the loaf and the price but so many hours in a car and gas money and travel hours to get their takes away from skiing enjoyment for ppl from far away.



I am up for Cannon or Jay Peak!


.......


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> I am up for Cannon or Jay Peak!
> 
> 
> .......



Nick see what you could get out of Cannon for a mini summit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Nick see what you could get out of Cannon for a mini summit.



Maybe put together a package with the Indain Head Resort?  Lodging there is pretty cheap as is, so I imagine a group rate with lift tickets could end up being pretty affordable.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe put together a package with the Indain Head Resort?  Lodging there is pretty cheap as is, so I imagine a group rate with lift tickets could end up being pretty affordable.


Good idea.  They have Cannon tix with their rooms.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 21, 2014)

^^I'd be in for this


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Maybe their can be a mini A zone group at Cannon and or a North Vermont place like 2 years ago. I really did like the loaf and the price but so many hours in a car and gas money and travel hours to get their takes away from skiing enjoyment for ppl from far away.



Gore?  I'd love to try it after all of the positive read-ups.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Gore?  I'd love to try it after all of the positive read-ups.  Quote
> 
> Gore is great after natural snow fall. Just half as much snow as north VT. Very hard to predict good conditions for A zone summit. When snow is coming it is great trees! very drivable for NYC metro people.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Savemeasammy said:
> 
> 
> > Gore?  I'd love to try it after all of the positive read-ups.  Quote
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ScottySkis said:
> 
> 
> > Sugarloaf gets much less snow, too.
> ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> Details coming soon. Actually had a phone call with Ethan at the Loaf about an hour ago



Waiting ...


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Waiting ...



+1....if only to have the date known


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2014)

What the heck.  Doesn't Nick know we are jonesing here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> +1....if only to have the date known



Unfortunately I think the date changes a lot before he's able to make an announcement. I remember last year he privately told me a date to end up having it be a later weekend when it was officially announced.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Unfortunately I think the date changes a lot before he's able to make an announcement. I remember last year he privately told me a date to end up having it be a later weekend when it was officially announced.



Yeah, I think the date changed a few times before it was finalized last year.  I know Nick has been working on it, and I'm sure he'll post the official date as soon as it is official!


----------



## conwayeast (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## xwhaler (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds good...I know it's probably a ton more work than any of us realize. Its one of the highlights of my season though, getting up there, meeting new faces, re-connecting with old ones and enjoying everything about Sugarloaf.

Certainly appreciate all that goes into it on Nick's end.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Sep 11, 2014)

Always a highlight of my year

Sent from my Nexus 5 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Sep 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> First week of March might be good.



I agree with this; I was in favor of changing from late March to early Feb a few years ago because I thought it helped my odds of good snow to make up for the long trip. Not necessarily true. 

A date switch might be a good idea if possible.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 13, 2014)

Would love to go this year. Started lurking after the Summit last year and finally joined this summer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

It's October now. Announcement please!


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2014)

How about the last weekend of February, say the 20th-22nd? It's after all the vacations and still within the "snowy" season.


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> How about the last weekend of February, say the 20th-22nd? It's after all the vacations and still within the "snowy" season.



Actually that is the beginning of my son's school vacation in NH so that works for me!  But I have to see what the RSNE schedule is going to be.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh I didn't realize that, rates and availability will probably be at a premium that weekend


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Oh I didn't realize that, rates and availability will probably be at a premium that weekend


That is why it has been the first weekend of Feb.  Cheap rates.  Also SR has the Great White Out Weekebd the same weekend.  My brother in law and went to the wrong bar on Thursday.  The Pheonix.


----------



## Tin (Oct 2, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My brother in law and went to the wrong bar on Thursday.  The Pheonix.



You guys and your Bahama Mamas, glad they kicked you out and you ended up at the right place. We had a great time with you two.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> You guys and your Bahama Mamas, glad they kicked you out and you ended up at the right place. We had a great time with you two.




It it was just the two of us. And we were not in Kansas, Toto.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> You guys and your Bahama Mamas, glad they kicked you out and you ended up at the right place. We had a great time with you two.



Bahama Mama? I hoped you kicked your own ass Puck It


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2014)

Went to a previous summit.  looking forward to going again this year.


----------

